# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اذا كنتي طفشانه من جلسه البيت وتبين دخل اضافي تعالي بسرررعه!!

## معاد بدري

اذا كنتي طفشانه من جلسه البيت وحابه تزيدين دخلك هذى فرصتك 

الشركه هى شركه اورفيليم منتجاتهم طبيعيه ومرغووبه كثير وعليها اقبال ممتاز

منتجات الشركه عطورات نسائيه ورجاليه وميك اب كامل وكريمات بشرة وجسم 

مميزات تحصلين عليها كمندوبه

_خصم فورى 30% من الشركه عن سعر الكتالوج وانتى تبيعين بسعر الكتالوج وهذا ربح فورى لك

_خصومات اسبوعيه وشهريه اضافيه

_هدايا مجانيه للمندوبه

_وفوق هذا كله راتب شهري حسب مبيعاتك تبدأ من 15 ريال وتوصل عشره الاف ريال شهريا

الطريقه بسيطه اى مندوبه لازم تسجل تحت مندوبه سابقه تعطيني بياناتك واسوى لك 

الاشتراك من الرياض 

والشركه توفر لك خدمه الشحن للامارات باسعار رمزيه

واذا طلبيتك كبيره تشحن لك مجانا



رسوم الاشتراك 50 ريال وتحصلين على كتالوجين مجانا 

او اشتراك 250 ويكون الاشتراك مجانا بدون رسوم وتحصلين على منتجات خاصه لك بقيمه 250 ريال وكتالوجات وشنطه عينات مجانا

وهذا رابط الكتالوج http://www.saleee.com/c-oriflame2/

الي حابه تشتررك ترسل بياناتها على الخاص

مووووووووووفقين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة ان شا الله

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة ان شا الله




الله يووفق الجميع

مشكوووووره اختي

----------


## ام شموس الحلوة

هلا حلوو العرض

----------


## أم سعيد90

موفقه

----------


## كريستال

حلـــــــــــو ..

----------


## معاد بدري

الشغله حلووه وسهله وفيها اكشن

وماتبي تفرغ كبيرر وفيها ارباح رووعه

اشكركم خواتى على المرور

----------


## فديت الضحكه

موفقه

----------


## Tutty_Nuty

الله يوفقج أختي

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## حافية القدميين

موووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

مشكووووووووورين خواتي على المرور

الله يسعدكم

----------


## لورا79

عرض حلو

----------


## معاد بدري

> عرض حلو




الله يحلي ايامك اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررفع للفائده

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

{ اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت}

----------


## معاد بدري

{ اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت}

----------


## ام شموس الحلوة

شغله حلووووه

----------


## ((بنت الدار))

موفقة ان شا الله

----------


## fatentus

الصراحه الفكره حلوه و مغريه ... بس ما فهمت كيف نشترك و كيف انت تسوين الاشتراك و كم يكلف الاشتراك ؟؟؟؟ بس يا ريت عالخاص

----------


## دمع العيون

كيف يعني حبوبه ما فهمت 
الحين اذا أبغي أشترك أنتي بتشركيني وأدفع بس 50 درهم 
وبعدين شو بطرشيلي الكاتلوج وعن طريق الكاتلوج أنا أبيع يعني أبيع عن طريق الدعايه للمنتجات يالي بالكاتلوج ما بيكون فيه عينات أعرضها على يالي بيشتري
وبعدين أنا أتعامل بعدها مع الشركه وأطلب الطلبيه للزباين 
: )

----------


## الفيروزي

موفقه 
^.^

----------


## معاد بدري

> الصراحه الفكره حلوه و مغريه ... بس ما فهمت كيف نشترك و كيف انت تسوين الاشتراك و كم يكلف الاشتراك ؟؟؟؟ بس يا ريت عالخاص



ارسلت لك التفاصيل على الخاص 

موووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> كيف يعني حبوبه ما فهمت 
> الحين اذا أبغي أشترك أنتي بتشركيني وأدفع بس 50 درهم 
> وبعدين شو بطرشيلي الكاتلوج وعن طريق الكاتلوج أنا أبيع يعني أبيع عن طريق الدعايه للمنتجات يالي بالكاتلوج ما بيكون فيه عينات أعرضها على يالي بيشتري
> وبعدين أنا أتعامل بعدها مع الشركه وأطلب الطلبيه للزباين 
> : )




ارسلت لك التفاصيل على الخاص

مووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه 
> ^.^




الله يووفقك حبيبتي

اشكر مرورك

----------


## بنت_غير

السلام عليكم

عزيزتي عرضك وايد جميل والله يوفقج بصراحه اانا دخلت المنتدي وعندي امل اني الاقي حق صديقاتي شغل يفتح عليهن باب رزق لانهم بصراحه متعسرات

حبيت اعرف كيف الاشتراك في هالشركه واذا كان هناك مبلغ معين بياخذون رسوم الاشتراك مش مشكله ولكن باقي التفاصيل حابه اعرفها اذا ممكن

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام شموس الحلوة

عروووض وااايد حلوة

----------


## اناقه

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن منتجاتهم 

و شكرا لج

----------


## معاد بدري

شيكوا على الخاص خواتي

مووووفقين

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## القصايد

موفقة يارب


 :Smile:

----------


## مستانسة

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## معاد بدري

اشكرر مروركم 

والله يووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## معاد بدري

قال النبي صلى الله علية وسلم: " من قرأ سورة الكهف في يوم الجمعة أضاء الله له من النور ما بين قدميه وعنان السماء" وقال" من أدرك منكم الدجال فقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف كانت له عصمة من الدجّال" والأحاديث في فضلها كثيرة

----------


## dm3t dubai

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




الله يووفق الجميع

مشكووره اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

( ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة

يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء ,

أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك ,

أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك ,

فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون

و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم )

----------


## فلامنجو

انا ترى مشتركه ههههههههههههههههههههه


موفقه اختي ه

----------


## معاد بدري

اااااااااالله يووفقك حبيبتي

----------


## معاد بدري

وين البنات الطموحات 

الي يحبون الشغل 

هذى فرصتكم في تحقيق جميع طموحاتكم الماديه

----------


## حتاويه

وهذي المنتجات شو أسعارها غاليه ولامعقوله

----------


## معاد بدري

> وهذي المنتجات شو أسعارها غاليه ولامعقوله


هلا اختي

اسعارها معقوله جدااا بالنسبه لجودتها وطبيعيه مافيها اى ضرار 

كريم الاساس يبدى من 25 ريال والقلس 18 ريال وطلاء الاظافر 22 وهكذا

يعني بتسوقينها بسهوله جداا

مووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أشجان2007

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه



الله يووفقك حبيبتي

مشكووره

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله 

والحمدلله

ولا اله الا الله

والله اكبرر

----------


## دلع دويه

اذا في فرع بالامارات ممكن اشارك

----------


## معاد بدري

> اذا في فرع بالامارات ممكن اشارك


هلا حبيبتي

الفرع بيفتح قريب بالامارات بأذن الله 

مووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أم أسما

الله يوفقج إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## معاد بدري

> الله يوفقج إن شاء الله




ويااااااااااك حبيبتى

اشكر مرورك

----------


## ash.23lena

*
.
.

موفقه ..

.
.
*

----------


## بنت الصحراء

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

اشكرر مروركم خواتى

----------


## أم الدواهي

موفقه

----------


## خالتي قماشة

بالتوفيييييييييييييييق :Smile:

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفقكم خواتي

والف شكرر على المرور

----------


## هيام2

رفع لعيون الجميل

----------


## معاد بدري

> رفع لعيون الجميل



الله يرفع مقدارك ياااااااارب

مشكووره

----------


## مها_ريم

موفقة ان شا الله

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة ان شا الله




ويااك حبيبتي

اشكرر مرورك

----------


## الفراشهـ

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربي يوفقج اختي



الله يووفقك حبيبتي

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم


استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## R3333R

افهم منج انه نشتري الكاتلوج بعدين نشوف الي يناسب و الأسعار داخل الكاتلوج

 :Ast Green:

----------


## معاد بدري

> افهم منج انه نشتري الكاتلوج بعدين نشوف الي يناسب و الأسعار داخل الكاتلوج



هلا اختي

مبدئيا انا بوريك صور الكتالوج وانتي اختاري الي يعجبك بقيمه 250 ريال 

وبينزل لك مع الاغراض الي اخترتي كتالوجات مجانا وشنطه عينات مجانيه 

واشحن لك الاغراض وبعدها تعرضين الكتالوج وشنطه العينات على زباينك 

وتشترين الي يطلبونه 

موووفقه

----------


## ابل

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




ويااك اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## L.F.Girl



----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

مشكووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

مووووووووووووفقين ياارب

----------


## توته الحلوه

موفقه غناتي 

للرفع

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه غناتي 
> 
> للرفع




الله يررفع مقدارك بالدنيا والاخرره

تسلميييييييين

----------


## أم أسما

الله يوفج ويرقج من الرزق الحلال

----------


## معاد بدري

> الله يوفج ويرقج من الرزق الحلال




ويااااااااااك ياقلبي

مشكووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوووووووووفيج الغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوووووووووفيج الغلا



ويااك حبيبتي

مشكوووووووره

----------


## اصايل

ربي يوفقج

----------


## (( عيون ))

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفقكم 

ومشكوورين على المرور

----------


## افنان

الله يوفقكج

----------


## نهال بركات

موفقة ان شا الله

----------


## أم مها11ري

*بالتوفيق غناتي*

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## هيام2

موفقه

----------


## أمواااج

> الله يوفقج أختي

----------


## فساتيني

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

مشكوووووووووورين خواتي على المرور

الله يووفقكم

----------


## وهج القلوب

عرض مغري بس يباله همة وصبر والله يوفقكم جميع

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوفيج غناتي

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام ندى ...

الشغلة حلوة وأصلنا ملل وطفشنا من اليلسه

----------


## معاد بدري

> الشغلة حلوة وأصلنا ملل وطفشنا من اليلسه




جدا شغله حلوه ومسليه ولاتبي تفرغ كبير

مشكووره على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

ااااااااالله يووفق الجميع

----------


## nonahani

موووووووووووووووفقه الغلا


للرفع وتستمر مسيرة ارفعيلي وارفعلج


رفع الله قدري وقدرك في الدنيا والاخره 


واجعلنا من الاولين في الجنه ان شاء الله يارب العالمين

----------


## معاد بدري

ااااااااااااامين يارب

وجزاك الله خيرر ورزقك الرزق الحلال

الله يووفقك

----------


## ام الغلا كله

بالتوفيق اختي وياليت انفع اشتغل معاكم بس انا بالكويت 00

----------


## معاد بدري

ينفع ونص ياقلبي

كل دول الخليج لهم فرصه الاشتراك لان الشركه بتفتح فروع 

بالمستقبل في كل دول الخليج وبنتعامل معك بالشحن مؤقتا لحين مايفتح الفرع

فيه شركات بريد توصل لك الاغراض خلال 48 ساعه

الله يووفقك

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مكيااجي

موفقه غناتي

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه غناتي




الله يووفقك يالغلا

----------


## "شموخ"

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## معاد بدري

[COLOR="Purple"]


> ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله




وياااااااااااك يارب

مشكوووووووره على المرور

----------


## بنت العم

الله يووفق الجميع

----------


## rozee

بالتووووووووووووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## ملكة الذوق



----------


## معاد بدري

يسلموووووووو على المرور خواتي

والله يوووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،
> 
> اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
> تحتســـب،،
> ،،اللهم اميــــن،،




وياااااااااااااك ياقلبي

ومشكووووووووره على الدعوه الحلووه

----------


## هيام2

موفقه الغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه الغلا



ووياك يااارب

----------


## "شموخ"

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## معاد بدري

[QUOTE="شموخ";6362601]ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله[/QUOTE]



[COLOR="Purple"]ويااااااااااااك ياقلبي

اشكرر مرورك[/COLOR]

----------


## فديت أمي..

بالتوفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

ويااااااااااك حبيبتي

اشكر مرورك

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## دااار الزين

كيف ممكن أشترك وأنا من الامارات 
هل الشركة لها فرع عندنا

----------


## معاد بدري

شيكي على الخاص اختى 

واكيد تقدرين تشتركين وانتى بالامارات 

والفرع بيفتح عندكم قريبا باذن الله

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## افنان

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## معاد بدري

الله ييعافيك ياقلبي

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررفع

----------


## هيام2

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ما فتح الكاتلوووووووووج ياليت تفاصيل اكثر عالخاص

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيق حبوبه





ويااااااااااااك ياقلبي

----------


## معاد بدري

> ما فتح الكاتلوووووووووج ياليت تفاصيل اكثر عالخاص



اداره المنتدى عطلوا الكتالوج لانه ممنوع روابط

انتظررك على المسن عشان اوريك الكتالوج كله

مووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## L.F.Girl



----------


## معاد بدري

> 




وياااك ياقلبي

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## قطوه مينونه

انزين عقب كيييف اوفر الطلبيات يعني كيف بتعامل مع الشركه لها مندووبين فالامارات؟؟

----------


## معاد بدري

> انزين عقب كيييف اوفر الطلبيات يعني كيف بتعامل مع الشركه لها مندووبين فالامارات؟؟


هلا حبيبتي

انا بوفر لك كل شي بيكون تعاملك معي وانا اطلب لك كل شي من الشركه 

لحد مايفتح الفرع بالامارات بس فرصه تسجلين من الحين عشان تكونين من اوائل 

المندوبات في بلدك اذا فتح الفرع

موووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## rozee

بالتوووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوووووووووووووووفيق



الله يووفقك ياقلبي

----------


## the quean

موفقة ,,,,,,,

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة ,,,,,,,




الله يووفقك ياقلبي

مشكووره

----------


## معاد بدري

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## نــوااااره

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام_عبيد

بالتوفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

الف شكر على المرور

----------


## Baby22

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه الغاليه




وياااااااااك يالغلا

اشكرر مرورك

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم 

استغفر الله العظيم 

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## نبض قلبه

موفقة اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة اختي




الله يوفق الجميع

مشكووره اختي على المرور

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله ^_^

----------


## منايـــا

مووووووووووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفق الجميع

مشكوووووورين على المرور

----------


## نوف20

موفقة

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة


وياااااااااك ياقلبي

----------


## ملكة الذوق



----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

*ربي يوفقج*

----------


## نسايم الشوق

*الله اوفقج عرضج للبزنز والدخل ثاني ممتاز وبتوفيق*

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووفق الجميع

مشكووووورين على المرور

----------


## rozee

بالتوووووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوووووووووووووووووووفيق




ويااك ياقلبي

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

يرررررررررررفع

----------


## ملكة الذوق

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع لعيون الـــــغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع لعيون الـــــغلا




الله يرفع مقدارك دنيا واخرره 

مشكووره

----------


## هيام2

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## قلب ريلي

موفقه اختي ..

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررفع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## غاية الضوء

ربــــي يوفقــــج ^^

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربــــي يوفقــــج ^^




وياك حبيبتي 

مشكوووووره

----------


## احلى هدية

*للرفع^^

*

----------


## معاد بدري

> *للرفع^^
> 
> *




الله يرفع قدرك دنيا واخره

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## معاد بدري

يرررررررررررفع

----------


## Miss_Somethig

سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده ..

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه 
سورى حبيتى صارلى مدة ما دخلت 
للظروف سامحينى على تقصيرى فى الرفع

----------


## معاد بدري

> سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
> سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
> سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
> سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
> سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. 
> سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله وبحمده ..



جزاااااااااك الله خيررررررر

----------


## معاد بدري

> اللهم إن كان رزقها في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه 
> سورى حبيتى صارلى مدة ما دخلت 
> للظروف سامحينى على تقصيرى فى الرفع




ياعمرري جزاااااااك الله خيرر

وماقصررتي مشكوووووره

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## rozee

بالتووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفق الجميع

يسلموووووووو على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

يرررررررررفع

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررررفع

----------


## هيام2

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




ويااااااااااك يارب

مشكوووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الحنان1234

الغالبية طرشي لي التفاصيل مافهمت لاني حابة ادش وياج

----------


## معاد بدري

> الغالبية طرشي لي التفاصيل مافهمت لاني حابة ادش وياج




ارسلت التفاصيل ياقمررر

----------


## "زوزو1"

حلو عرضك موفقة

----------


## معاد بدري

[QUOTE="زوزو1";6605912]حلو عرضك موفقة[/QUOTE]



[COLOR="Purple"]وياااااااااك ياذوووق

مشكوووووووره[/COLOR]

----------


## آنسات

بالتوفييييييييييييييييق للجمييييييييييع

----------


## taifamer

--------------------------

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفييييييييييييييييق للجمييييييييييع




يسلموووووووو حبيبتي

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## أم ريمااني

حبيبتي يمكن انا ابا بس أبا أشوف صور لعينات أو الكاتلوج..الرابط مافتتح

----------


## معاد بدري

> حبيبتي يمكن انا ابا بس أبا أشوف صور لعينات أو الكاتلوج..الرابط مافتتح


ارسلت لك الكتالوج اختي

موووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوفيج

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيج


الله يووفق الجميع

مشكووووووووره حبيبتي

----------


## خليدة

مشكورة اختي بس ما عرفتينا نوعية العمل بالضبط

----------


## معاد بدري

> مشكورة اختي بس ما عرفتينا نوعية العمل بالضبط



شيكي على الخاص اختي

مووووووووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## malakmaroc

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

وتستمر مسيرة ارفعيلي وارفعلج

رفع الله قدري وقدرك في الدنيا والاخره

واجعلنا من الاولين في الجنة ان شاء رب العالمين

----------


## العنوووود

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوفق الجمييييع

مشكوووووووورين على المرور

----------


## الفراشة الطائرة

ربى يوفقك حياتى

----------


## إيمان الساحره

الشغله حلوة بس انا ما أفهم ف هالشغلات . . .

----------


## مسووووووهـ ..

باالتوفيـ  ج  ــ  إنشاء الله  يا الغاليهـ ..^^"  :Big Grin:

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربى يوفقك حياتى



وياااااااااك ياقلبي مشكووره

----------


## معاد بدري

> الشغله حلوة بس انا ما أفهم ف هالشغلات . . .




هلا حبيبتي

الشغله حلوه فعلا ولا تبي فهم بيع وشراء مكياج وعطور

يعني اشياء نحبها يالحريم ومن تخصصنا جربي يمكن تعجبك

موووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

مسووووووهـ .. يسلمووووووووووو يالغلا

----------


## أم دانه القمر

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه يالغلا




وياااااااااااك يالغلا


مشكووووووووووره

----------


## أوراق التوت

موفقه

----------


## ~3ho0od~

مووووووووووووفقة

----------


## معاد بدري

يسلموووووووووووو على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## Baby22

للرفع

----------


## صمت الألم



----------


## هيام2

صباح الفل على الحلويين

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يرفع قدركم دنيا واخرره

مشكوووووووورين

----------


## دلوووعة موت

بالتوفيج

----------


## دبويه2007

موفقة الغالية

----------


## صمت الألم



----------


## صمت الألم



----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

يسلمووووووووو على المرور خواتي

----------


## ام الوصايف

بالتوفيق يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيق يالغلا



ويااااااااااك يارب

مشكوووره

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

موفقة الغالية

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة الغالية




وياااااااااااك يارب

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## شعماوية 2007

مافهمت كيف ؟

----------


## فاطمة الحوسني

موفقه

----------


## هيام2

(( اللهم صن وجهي باليسار و لا تبذل جاهي بالإقتار فأسترزق رزقك من غيرك , و أستعطف شرار خلقك , و أبتلى بحمد من أعطاني , و أفتن بذم من منعني , و أنت من وراء ذلك كله ولىُّ الإجابة و المنع ))

----------


## Game Over

التفاصيل لو سمحتي

----------


## معاد بدري

> مافهمت كيف ؟




ارسلت لك التفاصيل على الخاص

موووووووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




وياااااااااك يارب مشكووره

----------


## معاد بدري

> (( اللهم صن وجهي باليسار و لا تبذل جاهي بالإقتار فأسترزق رزقك من غيرك , و أستعطف شرار خلقك , و أبتلى بحمد من أعطاني , و أفتن بذم من منعني , و أنت من وراء ذلك كله ولىُّ الإجابة و المنع ))


جزااك الله خيرر

مشكوووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

> التفاصيل لو سمحتي




ارسلت التفاصيل على الخاص

مووووووووووفقه

----------


## ام عمار85

موفقة غاليتي

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة غاليتي


وياااااااااااك ياذوووق

مشكووره

----------


## معاد بدري

> طرشيلي التفاصيل اختي ع الخاص




ارسلت لك التفاصيل على الخاص 

مووفقه

----------


## ...أجوان...

موفقة اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة اختي




ويااك ياذوووق

مشكووره

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوووووووووووووووفيج غناتي^_^

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوووووووووووووووفيج غناتي^_^


ويااااااااااك ياذووق

مشكووره

----------


## توته79

موفقه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتووووووووفيج الغلا^_^

----------


## معاد بدري

تسلمووووووون على المرور

----------


## مبسم هيا

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## معاد بدري

وياااااااااااك اختي

جزاك الله خيرر

----------


## 3yoon_dxb

هلا و غلا اختي ممكن تراسليني على الخاص بغيت اشترك ..
مشكورة

----------


## معاد بدري

> هلا و غلا اختي ممكن تراسليني على الخاص بغيت اشترك ..
> مشكورة




ارسلت لك التفاصيل

موووووووفقه

----------


## عاشقة شقى

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ^_^

----------


## ام ميثاء2

بالتوفيج

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

تسلمووووووووون على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

من سنن يوم الجمعه

قرائه سوره الكهف وكثره الاستغفار والصلاه على النبي والدعاء

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررررفع

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## معاد بدري

> ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
> وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
> سيدنا محمد
> وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞





وياااااااااااك يارب

جزاك الله خيرررررر

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## دلع الحب

موفقه بإذن الله ،،،،،

----------


## معاد بدري

> ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
> وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
> سيدنا محمد
> وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞




ويااااااااااااااك يارب

جزاك الله خيررررررر

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه بإذن الله ،،،،،




ويااااااااااك يارب

مشكووووووووره

----------


## نفحة عطر22

ممكن ترسليلي التفاصيل على الخاص..

----------


## معاد بدري

> ممكن ترسليلي التفاصيل على الخاص..



هلا اختي

ارسلت لك التفاصيل على الخاص

موووووووووفقه

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## بدر0البدور

الله يوفقج يالغالية .

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوفق الجميع

تسلموووووووون على المرور

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞>>>>>

----------


## معاد بدري

> ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
> وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
> سيدنا محمد
> وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞>>>>>




وياااااااااااااك يارب 

جزاك الله خيرر

----------


## الحسـ@ـاسه

الله يوفقج..

----------


## الغفليه

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## red.galss

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

تسلمووووووووووون على المرور

والله يووفقكم

----------


## عاشقة السفر

موفقه إنشا الله

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه إنشا الله




وياااااااااااااك يارب

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## فلامنجو

للرفععععععععع

----------


## واحة بوظبي

موفقه ان شالله

----------


## معاد بدري

> للرفععععععععع



الله يررفع قدرك دنيا واخره ياذوووق

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه ان شالله



وياااااااااااك يارب

يسلمووووووووووووو على المرور

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

GOOD LUCK^_^

----------


## معاد بدري

> GOOD LUCK^_^




يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## العذوب

حبوبة يصير الاشتراك لسلطنة عمان عندي وحدة من عمان حابة تشارك...

----------


## أم عزوزي$

باالتوفيجـ إنـ شاء اللهـ ياالغاليهـ ..^^"

----------


## ام-سعيد55

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع 

تسلمووووووووون على المرور

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

حلو العرض^_^

----------


## نسايم العين

بفكر وبرد عليج

----------


## طيف وردي

۞اللهم افتح ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشرعليها خزائن علمك۞






مـــوفـــقــــه للرفــــــــــــع









طــيـــف وردي

----------


## معاد بدري

> حلو العرض^_^




الله يحلي ايامك ياذووق

----------


## معاد بدري

> بفكر وبرد عليج




انتظررك اى وقت

موووووووفقه يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> ۞اللهم افتح ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشرعليها خزائن علمك۞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مـــوفـــقــــه للرفــــــــــــع
> 
> ...




ويااااااااااااك يارب

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## missuae3003

:Smile:  اللهم افتح عليها ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك ... وانشر عليها خزائن علمك  :Smile:

----------


## معاد بدري

> اللهم افتح عليها ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك ... وانشر عليها خزائن علمك




ويااااااااااااك يارب

جزااك الله خيرر

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنوتهـ كيوتـ

موووووووووفقه

----------


## بنت الجواسم

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## معاد بدري

> موووووووووفقه



وياااااااااااك يارب 

اشكر مرورك

----------


## نسمة عطر

موفقة ان شا الله

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفقكم

مشكووووووورين على المرور

----------


## ام حمود00

[QUOTE=معاد بدري;5987973]اذا كنتي طفشانه من جلسه البيت وحابه تزيدين دخلك هذى فرصتك 

الشركه هى شركه اورفيليم منتجاتهم طبيعيه ومرغووبه كثير وعليها اقبال ممتاز

منتجات الشركه عطورات نسائيه ورجاليه وميك اب كامل وكريمات بشرة وجسم 

مميزات تحصلين عليها كمندوبه

_خصم فورى 30% من الشركه عن سعر الكتالوج وانتى تبيعين بسعر الكتالوج وهذا ربح فورى لك

_خصومات اسبوعيه وشهريه اضافيه

_هدايا مجانيه للمندوبه

_وفوق هذا كله راتب شهري حسب مبيعاتك تبدأ من 15 ريال وتوصل عشره الاف ريال شهريا

الطريقه بسيطه اى مندوبه لازم تسجل تحت مندوبه سابقه تعطيني بياناتك واسوى لك 

الاشتراك من الرياض 

والشركه توفر لك خدمه الشحن للامارات باسعار رمزيه

واذا طلبيتك كبيره تشحن لك مجانا



رسوم الاشتراك 50 ريال وتحصلين على كتالوجين مجانا 

او اشتراك 250 ويكون الاشتراك مجانا بدون رسوم وتحصلين على منتجات خاصه لك بقيمه 250 ريال وكتالوجات وشنطه عينات مجانا

وهذا رابط الكتالوج http://www.******.com/c-oriflame2/

الي حابه تشتررك ترسل بياناتها على الخاص

مووووووووووفقين[/
طيب اختي اذا انا اريد اشترك اشلون ادفع المبلغ ممكن تفاصيل اكثر

----------


## معاد بدري

هلا اختي 

شيكي على الخاص 

مووووووووفقه

----------


## laperrla

مالي بالتجاره ^^

بالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## red.galss

موفقه .

----------


## معاد بدري

مشكووووووووورين على المرور

الله يووفقكم

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## diamond

بالتوفيييييييييييييق الغلااااا

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوفيج^_^

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع

مشكووووووووورين على المرور

----------


## النرجس

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

وفقكِ الله ورزقكِ من أوسع أبوابه وفتح لكِ الرزق الطيب المبارك ياااااااارب ..

ودمتي بسعادة وصحة وعافية يا غاليتي

وتستاهلين الرفع الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

مشكووووووورين على المرور

----------


## amatoallah

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* 

*مرحبا غاليتى.... يسلموووووووووووو ماشآء الله فكرة رووووووووووووووعه ربنا يوفقك و يوسع رزقك ياقمر بإذن الله*  

*اجمل تحيتى و تقديرى لك*

----------


## مبسم هيا

موفقه

----------


## hhw-83

ربي يوفقك في تجارتك غناتي

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووفق الجميع 

مشكوورين خواتي على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## تجووورة

مشكورة غناتي

----------


## معاد بدري

> مشكورة غناتي




العفوووووو اختى

الله يووفقك

----------


## معاد بدري

اؤستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## شوكلت

موووفقة

----------


## معاد بدري

> موووفقة




وياااااااااااك يارب

----------


## "شموخ"

ربي يوفقج

----------


## معاد بدري

[QUOTE="شموخ";7190085]ربي يوفقج[/QUOTE]



[COLOR="Purple"]ويااااااااااك ياذووووق[/COLOR]

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## مبسم هيا

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




وياااااااااااااك ياررب

مشكووووووووره

----------


## صمت الألم

آللهٍَ يَوٍفْقٌٍجًِْ

وٍيَرٌٍزٍُقٌٍجًِْ 

آلحٍّلآل

آلطُْيَبٌَِ

----------


## معاد بدري

> آللهٍَ يَوٍفْقٌٍجًِْ
> 
> وٍيَرٌٍزٍُقٌٍجًِْ 
> 
> آلحٍّلآل
> 
> آلطُْيَبٌَِ




وياااااااااااااك اختي 

مشكووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## صمت الألم



----------


## معاد بدري

وياااااااااااك اختي 

مشكوووووووره

----------


## حلوميم

مرحبا الشيخة
السموحة عالتاخير 
العرض وايد حلو وسهل 
بفكر فيه وبرد عليج خبر لاني موظفة الشغل ماخذ كل وقتي
بس بحاول اشوف نفسي وتسلمين الغالية

----------


## معاد بدري

> مرحبا الشيخة
> السموحة عالتاخير 
> العرض وايد حلو وسهل 
> بفكر فيه وبرد عليج خبر لاني موظفة الشغل ماخذ كل وقتي
> بس بحاول اشوف نفسي وتسلمين الغالية




الشغله هذى ماتبي اى تفرغ كل المطلوب منك تعرضين الكتالوج على صديقاتك ومعارفك

واى شي يطلبونه تطلبينه مني وانا بشتريه واشحنه لك 

والموظفه تستفيد اكثر لان عندها مجال لزباين اكثر 

انتظررك اى وقت

موووفقه يالغلا

----------


## هيام2

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## ام زايــد

بالتوفيق

----------


## ensana

بالتوفيق الغاليه..... :Smile: 

 :Anotherone:

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفقكم خواتى

مشكوووووورين على المرور

----------


## معاد بدري

> ما يظهلر لي الموقع مال الكاتلوج




شيكي على الخاص

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## هيام2

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه الغاليه




وياااااااااااااك اختي

اشكررررر مرورك

----------


## MaRaAaM

UP<<<<<UP

----------


## كعبية

موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووفق الجميع 

اشكررر مروركم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررررفع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فوشيَه

بالتوفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيق




وياااااااااااك يارب

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## حبيب الروح

انا ابي اشترك ممكن تراسليني عالخاص
شو لازم اسوي

----------


## معاد بدري

> انا ابي اشترك ممكن تراسليني عالخاص
> شو لازم اسوي




شيكي على الخاص

الله يووووووفقك

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

يررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## نانو الدلوعة

موفقة يا قلبي وسمعتها مررررررررره حلوه ومعروفه

----------


## نيران الثلوج

حلو وايد

----------


## معاد بدري

> ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
> وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
> سيدنا محمد
> وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞


ويااااااااااااك اختي 

جزااااااااك الله خيرر

والله يووووووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

:Kafara: 


> موفقة يا قلبي وسمعتها مررررررررره حلوه ومعروفه



الله يووووووفق الجميع

مشكووووووره اختي

----------


## معاد بدري

> حلو وايد



الله يحلي ايامك يالغاليه

مشكوووووووره على المرور

----------


## مالكة

ربي يوفقــــــجـــ,

وايسر امـــــــورجـــــ, ان شـــــــــاء الله

وللــــــــــرفــــــــعـــ،

يــدا بيـــد 

^___^

مواضيعنــا كلهـا بترتفــــعـــ،

----------


## معاد بدري

مشكوووووووووره على المرور اختي

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## لورا79

ربي يرزقج الخير كله

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربي يرزقج الخير كله




وياااااااااااااك يارب

مشكووووووووره اختى

----------


## موزه السويدي

الله يخليج اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص وياريت يكون بسرعه

أبا أعرف كل شي كيف اشترك وكيف ابيع وكيف تكون الطلبيه

----------


## معاد بدري

> الله يخليج اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص وياريت يكون بسرعه
> 
> أبا أعرف كل شي كيف اشترك وكيف ابيع وكيف تكون الطلبيه




شيكي على الخاص يالغاليه

موووووووووفقه

----------


## Um albnat



----------


## مبسم هيا

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## بنوتهـ كيوتـ

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفق الجميع

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## هيام2

احلى صباح وجمعه مباركه

----------


## غرام_الحب

موفقه


للرفع

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يرفع قدركم دنيا واخرره

----------


## بنوتهـ كيوتـ

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه




ويااااااااااك يالغلا

مشكووووووره على المرور

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## معاد بدري

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup




يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## BINKI GIRL

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## معاد بدري

> ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،
> 
> اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
> تحتســـب،،
> ،،اللهم اميــــن،،


الله يووووووفقك يارب

مشكووووووووره ياقلبي

----------


## كعبية

أحلــــــــ رفع لعيونـــج يـا قمــة فالــذوووقــ

----------


## كعبية

الله يوفقجـ الغاليهـ ..

----------


## معاد بدري

> الله يوفقجـ الغاليهـ ..




ويااااااااك يالغلا

مشكووووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## أم سالم

بالتوفيق

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيق




مشكووووووووره يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووفق الجميع

----------


## ملكة البحر

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقه



مشكوووووووووره يالغلا

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

موووووووووووفقه^_^

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

مووووووووفقه^_^

----------


## الفراشهـ

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه ..

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووفق الجميع

الف شكر على المرور

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

موووووووووفقه^_^

----------


## galasy

مشكوره أختي

----------


## هااجر

موفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

مشكوووووووورين على المرور

الله يووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

اللهــــ افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك ـــــم
اللهــ :Amen:  :Amen:  ـــــــم

----------


## ~صاحبة السمو~

يا هلا وغلا بأهل السعودية ...

أهم شي أنكم من السعودية وممكن التفاصيل أكثر على الخاص

----------


## معاد بدري

> اللهــــ افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك ـــــم
> اللهــ ـــــــم




وياااااااااااك اختي

مشكووووووووره يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> يا هلا وغلا بأهل السعودية ...
> 
> أهم شي أنكم من السعودية وممكن التفاصيل أكثر على الخاص




كلك ذووووووق يالغلا

شيكي على الخاص ياقمر

----------


## موزاني 22

تسلمين....

----------


## معاد بدري

> تسلمين....


ومن قال يسلم يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب

للرفع

وتستمر مسيرة ارفعيلي وارفعلج



رفع الله قدري وقدرك في الدنيا والاخره

واجعلنا من الاولين في الجنه ان شاء الله

آآللهم أأأمين

----------


## معاد بدري

> اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب
> 
> للرفع
> 
> وتستمر مسيرة ارفعيلي وارفعلج
> 
> 
> 
> رفع الله قدري وقدرك في الدنيا والاخره
> ...



كلك ذوووووووووق اختى

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## Remani

بالتوفيييييييق الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيييييييق الغاليه



ويااااااااااااك اختي

مشكوووووووووره

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يوووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## عنكب

ابا اعرف شووووووو

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## معاد بدري

> ابا اعرف شووووووو




شيكي على الخاص يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup



يسلموووووووووووووووو يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## بحر السعادة

موفقة الغالية

----------


## معاد بدري

> موفقة الغالية



وياااااااك يالغلا

مشكوووووره

----------


## احلى ما فيني



----------


## معاد بدري

يعافيك حبيبتي

مشكووووووره

----------


## بارق الشوق

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت المذكور

والله الفكره حلوهبس ندفع 50 درهم رسوم اشتراك وبعدين ؟؟؟ مافهمت نتعامل مع الشركه ؟؟؟؟عسبت البضاعه؟؟؟
ارجو الرد

----------


## معاد بدري

> بالتوفيق




وياااااااااااك يالغلا

----------


## معاد بدري

> والله الفكره حلوهبس ندفع 50 درهم رسوم اشتراك وبعدين ؟؟؟ مافهمت نتعامل مع الشركه ؟؟؟؟عسبت البضاعه؟؟؟
> ارجو الرد


شيكي على الخاص يالغلا

موووووووفقه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفق الجميع

----------


## معاد بدري

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## معاد بدري

سبحان الله وبحمده 


سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ديــايــه

بالتوفيق يارب...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج الاحسن تفتحين موضوع ثاني وتحطين فيه روابط للكاتالوج جديدة ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنياواخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------

